# Alchemist Class and 3 Cleric Domains for D&D 5e



## ScrapIron (Mar 1, 2017)

I wanted to take a minute to post here to let everyone know about a few items I have up on DMs Guild which you might not already be aware of. I have posted about these previously in the not so recent past, so some of you may know about these already!  In any case, I felt I would be remiss if I didn't at least periodically mention this stuff in here in case anyone were interested, and if nothing else, just to give an idea of what I like to create for D&D 5e. And if anyone is interested in these? Well, hopefully that will be the case  .

My flagship on DMs Guild is the *Alchemist *class I made back in September. This one is not to be confused with, well, any of the others 

http://www.dmsguild.com/product/194...Class-w--4-Archetypes-pdf-and-Fantasy-Grounds


As the description will tell you, this is about an 18 page document that gives you a full on working alchemist class with tons of different customization options. It includes unique casting mechanics, multiclass rules, a new cantrip, 4 archetypes, etc. It's mechanically similar to both a warlock and a wizard as far as class progression goes, but the content is legitimately new to 5e, created with the Pathfinder alchemist feel in mind (though it is definitely not a direct copy/conversion). This is also easily one of the most customization classes you're likely to come across. I spent a great deal of time and effort making sure this class would fit seamlessly with existing core classes in terms of balance and theme, so there's no worry of "seen it" or "way OP/UP."




If you follow that link, you will also see links to some 1 pager cleric domains (Non-Undead Death, Fate, and Luck). These are made in the same style with the same production values and attention to mechanical balance and unique feel.

*Alternate Death Domain* - this cleric domain is meant for followers of Death gods, but without all the evil, undead stuff from the Death domain in the DMG. This one is much more in line with followers of the Raven Queen, Kelemvor, etc. and their "anti-undead" tenets.
http://www.dmsguild.com/product/194459/Alternate-Death-Domain-for-5e-Clerics 



*Fate Domain* - these clerics have an idea of what is going to happen, and they understand that there is a pattern which underlies everything. By tapping into that, they can turn things to their advantage.
http://www.dmsguild.com/product/194789/Fate-Domain-for-5e-Clerics


*Luck Domain* - this is meant for followers of Tymora and other similar gods of luck. The Trickery domain standing in for luck gods never made much sense to me, so hopefully this domain and its penchant for manipulating probability better suits that role in your games, too.  
http://www.dmsguild.com/product/194855/Luck-Domain-for-5e-Clerics


I hope you enjoy them, and please let me know if you have any questions on these. I would be more than happy to support!  Thank you all for your time and attention.


----------

